# Another First Cheese !



## txhomebrew (Dec 17, 2013)

I folded up a small fire box from some scrap perforated SS Saturday and smoked my first batch of cheese!  Found 1/2 lb blocks of Colby Jack and Pepper Jack on sale for a buck fifty.

Split some dry Pecan, next time I'll saw it into smaller pieces.

Ended up smoking for 6 hours at 70 degrees then drying in the kitchen overnight.

Learned I need to add a drip tray under the stack!

Also will be modifying the vertical box to hold Bradley Racks! Old Expanded metal shared to much Creosote!

Dried in kitchen overnight then wrapped in Saran Wrap and put them in the Walk-in to rest till Christmas!

Prost!

Tha Beerman!

 













cheese1.jpg



__ txhomebrew
__ Dec 17, 2013


















cheese2.jpg



__ txhomebrew
__ Dec 17, 2013


















cheese3.jpg



__ txhomebrew
__ Dec 17, 2013


















cheese4.jpg



__ txhomebrew
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## link (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks great! I did my last cheese smoke in mid November and we are just trying the cheese now and it came out great. Unfortunately after giving some away as presents there may not be much left for me. Going to have to start a new batch I guess.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great very nice job.


----------



## txhomebrew (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be followings Jeff's recipes for injected brisket and pork butts Saturday, stock up meat for company. Brined Turkey and double smoked spiral cut ham on Christmas Day!


----------

